# Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?



## fbr (29. Jan. 2011)

Hallo @ All!
Da man ja nie genug davon im Wasser haben kann dachte ich an zwei Varianten 

Den Auslauf aufstauen und dann verbreitern damit die 20m³ breiter in den Teich zurück fließen.

Oder den Einbau einer Venturi-Düsen ins Rohr.

Oder fällt euch noch eine andere Variante ein?

Danke für eure Ideen und Vorschläge im Voraus schon mal


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Ahhh Prima,
kommt hier noch was ?


----------



## fbr (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hallo Uwe,
hab die falsche Taste gedrückt, soll vorkommen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

OK, 
kein Problem 

Ich habe diese aus dem E-Bay-Link gezeigten Venturidüse an meiner Strömungspumpe (16.000 Liter) im Einsatz. Gibt es aber hier etwas günstiger.
Die Koi finden sie Prima 

Aber die Düse in den Rücklauf vom Filter zu bauen wird nicht reichen, da passiert wegen der zu geringen Strömung nichts.


----------



## Janski (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hi Franz,

da du das System gepumpt betreibst und das Wasser
ohne Druck in den Teich zurückfließt bringt hier eine Venturi Düse nichts.

Es gibt aber selbstverständlich Möglichkeiten den Sauerstoffgehalt ohne weiteren Strom zu belüften.

Das verbreitern von dir wäre eine Möglichkeit die aber nur wenig bringt.

Ansonsten könntest du das Wasser durch eine Rohrgitterkaskade (Fischzuchtbedarf) schicken, da wird die Oberfläche des Wassers deutlich vergrößert, sodass es gut den Luftsauerstoff aufnehmen kann.

Oder du könntest eine Art Teller in den Teich setzen und das Wasser auf diesen fallen lassen, sodass sich so eine Art Wasserglocke bildet.

Das beste wäre natürlich einen langen Bachlauf anzulegen und einige Kaskaden einzubauen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar Anreize geben.


MfG
Jan


----------



## fbr (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hallo Uwe,
schafft die Venturi auch 25-30m³ ohne zu bremsen bei einem Schlauch DM50?
Würde die auch was vor dem Mamo was bringen?
Was meinst Du?

Hallo Jan,
da ich vom Rohrgitterkaskade keine brauchbaren Infos gefunden habe denke ich über den andere Vorschlag nach 


> Oder du könntest eine Art Teller in den Teich setzen und das Wasser auf diesen fallen lassen, sodass sich so eine Art Wasserglocke bildet.


Tolle Idee


----------



## Janski (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hi Franz,

http://www.agk-kronawitter.de/shop/index.html?target=d8.html

bei der Seite gehst du auf Wasseraufbereiter und dann das Oberste, dass sind Rohrgitterkaskaden.


Zu dem Teller:

Das wird in der Fischzucht häufig angewandt und bringt für den geringen Aufwand sehr viel Erfolg.

Zu der Venturi:

Bei einer Venturi-Düse hast du durch die Verengung, welche nötig ist um den Unterdruck zu erzeugen immer eine hohe Reibung und somit auch Flowverlust.

MfG
Jan


----------



## fbr (29. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hallo Jan,
DANKE für den Link!
Coole Idee die Rohrgitterkaskade!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
In einem Teich, der NICHT überbesetzt ist und in dem´s ausreichend (UNTER-)Wasserpflanzen* gibt,
besteht garantiert NIE ein Mangel an im Wasser sehr gut löslichen Sauerstoff.
Eine zusätzliche Anreicherung, wie es bis vor 30 Jahren in Aquarien gemacht wurde,
ist deshalb absolut nicht erforderlich und u.U. sogar kontraproduktiv,
da dadurch das in Wasser sehr schlecht lösliche, aber für die Pflanzen unerlässliche CO2 ausgetrieben wird.

In wasserpflanzenlosen* und dicht besetzten Teichen KANN das aber durchaus nötig sein,.

*) Seerosen und Sumpfpflanzen gelten da nicht:
Die liefern ihren Sauerstoff in die Luft und versorgen sich auch von dort mit CO2.


----------



## vann (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Ist eine Venturi Düse nicht ein Leistungsdieb der Pumpe?
Ich meine gelesen zu haben das die Venturidüse die Haptpumpe bis zu 70% Drosseln kann, weil das Wasser geförderte Wasser gegen eine Kugel trift und somit die Pumpleistung beträchtlich verringert.

Ein Diffusor den man aus der Aquaristik kennt ist somit ein Leistungskiller von 5-10%.
Ich bin gerade dabei so ein ding zusammenzubauen und hab schon eine Bauzeichnung erstellt wie man es realisieren kann.
Medium 15113 anzeigengenaures muss ich noch Konzeptieren , da das DN 50 Rohr nicht durchgängig ist sondern vor der verjüngung, wegen der Luftaufnahme fest sitzt.
Sowie die Maße des ganzen kenne ich auch noch nicht.

Der Diffusor ist echt praktikabel da die Luftblasen feiner sind, als bei der Venturidüse, z.B beim einsatz von Abschäumer sehr geeignet.


----------



## Janski (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hi vann,


Also bei einer Venturi-Düse solltest du eine Pumpe mit hohem Druck verwenden.
Wieviel Liter willst du den bei einer Verjüngung von 70er auf 50er durchschicken, dass müssen mindesten 20 m³/h sein eher 25 m³/h sein, damit das dann noch gut funktioniert.
Die Kugel ist um feine Bläschen zu erzeugen und die Luft gut zu verteilen.

Und eine Venturi-Düse ist in jedem Fall eine Flowbremse wie viel weiß ich nicht, wird aber schon einiges sein.
Wie viel % genau kommt auf deine Pumpe an bzw. wie viel Druck diese erzeugt.




MfG
Jan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*



vann schrieb:


> Ist eine Venturi Düse nicht ein Leistungsdieb der Pumpe?


Na, aber SICHER doch:
Von nichts kommt nichts;
BEIDE (Venturidüse UND Diffusor) drosseln die Pumpe mehr oder weniger stark;
WIE stark hängt von der Konstruktion ab. 
(70% kommt mir zwar heftig vor, ist aber durchaus möglich!)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*



> In einem Teich, der NICHT überbesetzt ist und in dem´s ausreichend (UNTER-)Wasserpflanzen* gibt,
> besteht garantiert NIE ein Mangel an im Wasser sehr gut löslichen Sauerstoff.
> Eine zusätzliche Anreicherung, wie es bis vor 30 Jahren in Aquarien gemacht wurde,
> ist deshalb absolut nicht erforderlich und u.U. sogar kontraproduktiv,
> da dadurch das in Wasser sehr schlecht lösliche, aber für die Pflanzen unerlässliche CO2 ausgetrieben wird.


Lieber Peter, da stimme ich Dir in allem vollkommen zu.
LG Markus


----------



## vann (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Lieber Peter, da stimme ich Dir in allem vollkommen zu.
> LG Markus



seit euch bei Stören nicht so sicher, __ Störe kommen in Gewässer mit hohen Sauerstoffgehalt vor genau wie Forellen und Co. und es Schadet nie genug Sauerstoff im Teich zu haben, das gilt auch für Aquarien.
Ein Diffusor so wie der hier:
Medium 15138 anzeigen drosselt die Fördeermenge bis 10%, der Käuflich erworbene Venturi den man im Fördersystem der Pumpe einbaut kann sogar bis 70% drosseln und somit kann ich den Diffusor beim Filterausgang  einsetzen somit geht die Pumpleistung überhaupt nicht verloren..
solange ein Teich neu Angelegt wurde sind die Pflanzen bis 2 monaten von den Stress K.O, bedeutet Algenbildung und geringen Pflanzenwachstum.
vorteile von Sauerstoff im Wasser ist:
 Gesünderes Wasser, Algenbindung (Schwebealgen) auf der Wasseroberfläche, Phosphat bindung an die Sauerstoffmoleküle (kaum Fadenalgenbindung. wegen Schaumbindung auf der Oberfläche). Algen selber brauchen kein Sauerstoff, da wird der Sauerstoff mit den Gebundenen Phosphat auch nicht mehr zum Wachstum der Algen genommen.
Die Bildung von Algen wird bis aufs niedrigste Level gestellt.

In meinen Aquarium hab ich Wasserpflanzen und zusätzlich 2 Diffusors am einen Außenfilter angeschlossen, das Positive daran ist das sich Schaum auf der Oberfläche bildet und das bei Süßwasser, denn ich mit einen Oberflächen Skimmer absauge.
Das Ergebnis lässt sich Zeigen keine Algenablagerung an den Scheiben oder im Sand,
seit dem das ganze so läuft hab ich gerade einmal wegen dem Kalk sauber gemacht, und bin selbst Überascht wie gut es Funktioniert.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hi Vann!
Fische, die in Gewässern mit hohem Sauerstoffgehalt vorkommen,
gehören meiner Meinung nach eindeutig NICHT in einen Gartenteich
(außer, wenn der zufällig aus einem  Bergbacherl aufgestaut wurde):
Das ist definitiv nicht das Biotop, das diese Tiere naturgemäß bewohnen
und eigentlich Tierquälerei, auch wenn man den Sauerstoffgehalt hinbekommt.
Die Forellen kommen in vergleichsweise kühlen und nährstoffarmen Gewässern vor;
die __ Störe sind überwiegend zum Laichen in die Flüsse wandernde Meeresfische
und die meisten Arten werden viel zu groß auch für wirklich riesige Gartenteiche.
(Selbst der kleine __ Sterlet wird einen beachtlichen halben bis einen Meter lang.)
Dass diese Fische eine mehr oder weniger lange Zeit im Teich überleben,
hat nichts mit artgemäßer Haltung zu tun, sondern ist Fischverbrauch.


Ob der von dir beworbene Diffusor die Fördermenge nur um 10% drosselt,
kann ich nicht sagen - das müsste man seriöserweise messen.
(Nirgends wird DERARTIG gelogen wie bei der Födermenge!)
Allein die Tatsache, dass der mit um 70% gedrosselter Leistung noch sprudelt,
lässt mich erahnen, dass das NICHT stimmt, denn das erfordert eine strikte Anpassung.

Es ist jedoch eine bewiesene Tatsache, 
dass man den auch im nicht überbesetzten Aquarium einfach nicht braucht.
(Im Ostafrika-Chichlidenbecken natürlich schon, auch wenn da ein paar Anubien dahinkümmern!)
Der Sauerstoff ist eben im Wasser sehr leicht löslich und stellt keinen Engpass dar.

Was jedoch sehr schlecht löslich ist und damit praktisch immer knapp, ist das CO2
und genau das quirlt man mit so einem Diffusor erfolgreich aus dem Wasser:
Die größte CO2-Quelle ist nämlich meist der Filter, in dessen Auslauf der Diffusor sitzt.
Das hemmt das Pflanzenwachstum (CO2 ist für die Photosynthese unerlässlich!); 
selbst Pflanzen, die zur biogenen Entkalkung fähig sind, wie manche Teichpflanzen
wachsen weit besser, wenn sie DIREKT an´s CO2 kommen. 
Im Aquarium will man es dazu gar nicht erst kommen lassen.

Blanker Unsinn ist auch, dass Sauerstoff Phosphat binden soll: 
Als PO4 IST das schon an Sauerstoff gebunden, da ändert weiterer Sauerstoff nichts!
Schwebealgen wachsen auch nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche, sondern unter Wasser;
was du meinst, ist eine Kahmhaut, ein Bakterienrasen, der manchmal auf ruhigen Wasseroberflächen erscheint.
Das und auch der Schaum auf der Oberfläche sind ein deutliches Indiz für stark belastetes Wasser
und nicht für die segensreiche Wirkung des Diffusors.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Ach ja .... noch etwas:
Wenn der Diffusor die Fördermenge NUR 10% drosselt,
erfolgt die Sauerstoffanreicherung vielleicht einfach, aber definitiv NICHT stromlos:
Es werden 10% des Pumpenstromes dafür verschwendet,
denn die braucht ja dann nicht nur mehr 90%,
wie´s der Fördermenge entspräche!


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Sauerstoff für das Leben im Teich einfache Version  Gruss Reiner


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Servus zusammen


> . und es Schadet nie genug Sauerstoff im Teich zu haben, das gilt auch für Aquarien.


Ich bin ja auch der Meinung möglichst viel Sauerstoff im Teich zu haben,
nur über das Produzieren von Sauerstoff gibt es unterschiedliche Auffassungen.
Ich vertrete die Meinung dass Sauerstoff produzierende Unterwasserpflanzen die wirksamste
Methode sind.
Bei mir und meinen Fischen funktioniert das recht gut, da bei mir alle Teichbewohner die
Pflanzen nicht an- bzw. abfressen.
LG Markus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Hallo Reiner!
Miß mal die tatsächliche Förderleistung mit und ohne "Sauerstoffanreicherung" 
(Kübel und Uhr mit Sekundenanzeige) und halt ein Tränenkrüglein bereit:
Das ist eine sehr einfache, aber auch sehr teure Art zu sprudeln!

Auf deinem 2. Bild sind üppige __ Wasserlinsen (Lemna) erkennbar; im web findet man dazu:
_Lemna sind ausgesprochen nützliche Pflanzen, 
die in grossem Stil zum Beispiel in Kläranlagen zur Wasserreinigung eingesetzt werden. 
Je schmutziger das Wasser ist, umso besser vermehrt sich Lemna. 
Wer kennt nicht das Bild von Ententeichen, die von Wasserlinsen übersät sind. 
Gegen die Fütterung mit Brot und den Entenkot hilft sich die Natur mit den Lemna. ...
... Daher kommt auch der volkstümliche Name " Entengrütze" für die Wasserlinsen.  
_
Ich fürchte, das was du hast, ist in erster Linie KEIN Sauerstoffproblem.


----------



## Schrat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*



fbr schrieb:


> Oder fällt euch noch eine andere Variante ein?



Sollte mein Teich mal ein Sauerstoffproblem bekommen habe ich mir auch schon eine Lösung einfallen lassen. 

Hier habe ich noch einen alten Sprühschlauch rumliegen zur Bewässerung des Gartens. Den an ein paar Styroporplatten binden mit dem Kompressor verbinden und auf dem Teich schwimmen lassen. 

Nicht ganz stromlos aber billig herzustellen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Noch besser: 
Den an ein BETONEISEN binden, mit dem Kompressor verbinden und auf den TeichBODEN legen!

Aber Achtung:
Wenn dabei in größerem Maße Schlamm aufgewirbelt wird, geht der Schuss schnell mal nach hinten los!


----------



## Schrat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Ja die Idee hatte ich zuerst auch den Schlauch zu versenken. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Gefahr Schlamm aufzuwirbeln größer ist wenn er am Boden liegt als wenn's von oben nach unten geblasen wird. Zudem macht es wahrscheinlich mehr Schaden wenn man den Schlauch wieder raus zieht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoffanreicherung einfache stromlose Version?*

Das wird aber auch nur einen winzigen Bruchteil des Sauerstoffs reinbringen wie die untertauchte Version,
die das ja in erster Linie durch Umwälzung des Wasserkörpers erreicht.
Wird nur an der Oberfläche geblaserlt, nützt das nichts.

Außerdem muss man in einen Teich keinen Sauerstoff einblasen, 
bei dem man am Teichboden etwas zerstören könnte,
denn das werden ja wohl Pflanzen sein:
In meinem Teich sieht man bei Sonnenschein aus den Pflanzenbeständen (besonders den Rankenpflanzen)
feine Perlenketten aus kleinen Sauerstoffbläschen aufsteigen,
was sogar auf eine SauerstoffÜBERSÄTTIGUNG hinweist.
Die könnte man mit Geblubber reduzieren,
aber wozu?


----------

